# Out shoot the Sheriff



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Escambia River Gun Club (formerly Escambia River Muzzle Loaders) is having a fund raiser shoot for Sheriff David Morgan this Saturday. Plan is to get started as close to 8:30 am as possible. Will have 3 stages, all steel, with the winner being the one who hits all the targets the fastest.

Come on out and see if you can out shoot the Sheriff.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*We will be there*

We attended the last session and had a great time. After Sheriff Morgan scored a perfect round, I congratulated him and he answered, "That's what yall pay me to do." 
We will be there and you can bring your favorite gun. I'll bring my S & W Model 1917 .45 revolver. My wife will be bringing her S & W .38 Special.

It is a good cause to support the best Sheriff we have had in the 20 years we have lived here.









She shoots good for an old broad. Thats why I don't talk back - too much.

Tom & Bobbie


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Tom, You think he is the best sheriff we have had?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Tom, You think he is the best sheriff we have had?


 I did until is saw a S.O. tag gracing the stern of an imported car the other day.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Tom, You think he is the best sheriff we have had?


For the twenty years I have lived here - Yes.

Lets discuss on another post or PM. Please don't derail the thread.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*That is not proper*



Burnt Drag said:


> I did until is saw a S.O. tag gracing the stern of an imported car the other day.


I will check into that. In other states that I have lived in all government vehicles had to be made in America.

Lets discuss on another thread or PM.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Muzzle loaders too*



helo_hunter said:


> Escambia River Gun Club (formerly Escambia River Muzzle Loaders) is having a fund raiser shoot for Sheriff David Morgan this Saturday. Plan is to get started as close to 8:30 am as possible. Will have 3 stages, all steel, with the winner being the one who hits all the targets the fastest.
> 
> Come on out and see if you can out shoot the Sheriff.


I got permission to bring some of my old handguns to shoot or be examined after the contest. My Navy Colt replica could be shot in the contest.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> I did until is saw a S.O. tag gracing the stern of an imported car the other day.


It could have been a drug seizure - put to work for the tax payers...

A Sheriff I worked with in MS last week has a high-end Audi luxury car - outfitted with emergency lights & gear. It too was a drug seizure vehicle...


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

My thought exactely drug seizure.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> I did until is saw a S.O. tag gracing the stern of an imported car the other day.


*So you would rather them drive a car or truck made with your tax dollars? LOL. The only Car company I'm aware of that did not get "Bailed" out is Ford. *

*I would imagine that any non American vehicles would be siezed as well.*


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> I did until is saw a S.O. tag gracing the stern of an imported car the other day.


Odds are that "imported car"was made here in the USA....


And I would guess you have a problem with them driving Dodges as well since their main owner is Fiat, (an Italian company)?


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*perfect round*

I am suprised and proud to hear that the sheriff shot a perfect round as Sheriffin' probally takes up alot of time, making range time scarce. Good for Sheriff Morgan, he seems like a great guy, but on the general most leos arn't top shots.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> I did until is saw a S.O. tag gracing the stern of an imported car the other day.


what does that have to do with this?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

no car is made entirely in america,i work in a body shop, and see toyotas made in kentucky and fords made in mexico and so on.. new OEM parts come from all over the world.And I've seen more hyundai and mercedez plants than I have ford, chrysler, or government motors....sorry to hijack, back on topic!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Back to the original post - Please*


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TraderDan said:


> I am suprised and proud to hear that the sheriff shot a perfect round as Sheriffin' probally takes up alot of time, making range time scarce. Good for Sheriff Morgan, he seems like a great guy, but on the general most leos arn't top shots.


The office of sheriff is fundamentally an administrative position or essentially a paper pusher and community relator. However, at least our sheriff knows his way around a gun. He also is a good shot with an M60, which he shot at a previous event. Interestingly he chooses a revolver for duty carry.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Oldflathead - thanks for the poster. Now I don't have to hunt one up.

Jeff


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rain or Shine*

I spent some time today cleaning that 150+ year old revolver. Hate to get it wet, but it was wet many time defending our country a long time ago.

How about out shooting the Sheriff with an old muzzle loader? Of course, it is a timed event and depending on wind direction that black powder could have an effect...?

Come and watch anyway, it's FREE to watch. If you want to shoot, bring your own and try to "Out shoot" Sheriff David Morgan for a $50 donation.

Just in case, I'll bring my S&W model 1917 .45 revolver. Still don't believe in them automatics.

See you manana.

Tom


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot went well - lots of great folks there. Weather held off, rain wise so it was a dry shoot. Hope the threat of rain didn't hold anyone from attending!
Thanks to Tom, Oldflathead for bringing out part of his collection. Nice. 
Charlie Miller also brought out part of his collection. Nice.


----------

